# Financial Planner/Mortgage Broker For Australian Expat



## JaneWeston (Jun 13, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a Australian financial planner or Australian mortgage broker who operates in Dubai?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ah another De Vere Group victim, I hope they're paying you an actual salary and you're not one of the 100% commission suckers.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Ah another De Vere Group victim, I hope they're paying you an actual salary and you're not one of the 100% commission suckers.


Are you serious about there are people actually moved to Dubai on 100% commission job ?


----------



## Tristan2011 (Apr 28, 2012)

What are Holborn Assets like to deal with, I have been approached my them a couple of times?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tristan2011 said:


> What are Holborn Assets like to deal with, I have been approached my them a couple of times?


Suggest you PM me or contact me via link below.

In short, the best in Dubai, but even then you want to deal with the experienced people.


----------

